# Cat Skid Steer Specs HELP NEEDED!



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We have Bobcat brands skid steers and we are looking into a 297c Cat tracked unit. The question is that like a S250 or S300 like we have are a 2500 lb and a 3000 lb machine respectifully. This is what the specs say on the Cat unit:

Rated Operating Capacities: 50% Tipping Load	4200 lb
Rated Operating Capacities: 35% Tipping Load	3005 lb

Does this mean it is a 4200 lb skid steer??? or what??? 

Thanks!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am of course referring to lifting capacity of materials.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

CTL's/MTL's are rated at 35% of tip load, so yes the machine will most likely handle 50%(or 4000+lbs in this case) of the tip load...but its a saftey thing on why they rate them this way.

And here is the reason why. http://www.gradingandexcavation.com/buyers-guide-2010/compact-equipment-purchase.aspx-51k

3rd page about half way down.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Does this help?

http://www.constructionequipmentguide.com/pages/charts/skidsteerloaders/


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep thanks for your help!


----------

